# What’s in a name



## Melis (Nov 24, 2018)

I’m always curious of the meaning behind some of the forum members’ names. Some are obvious (Melis is simply short for Melissa), but others always make me wonder. So what’s the meaning behind your name!?


----------



## LaLaP (Nov 24, 2018)

Mine was a silly nickname from years ago. Lala Perfect. I guess it's ironic because I'm not a Lala type and far from perfect. It stuck for just a few years but I like the sound of it.

I'm glad you asked because I'm also curious about some other members names. I hope to hear about some of the unusual ones


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 25, 2018)

JoesMum is pretty self-explanatory  Joe was the first of my children. I had human ones afterwards


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 25, 2018)

Mine's really easy! My name is Karen, and I live in Southern California. Location is important in some forums, like this one. The reader doesn't have to check my profile to get that info.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 25, 2018)

My name is Todd, sometimes people call me Toddrick, and I'm from Florida. ToddrickFl1


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Nov 25, 2018)

My name is Tim, but I've used "Mizcreant" on a variety of forums for years (since the mid 90's). The name "MiScreant" was given to me on an old politics bulletin board (for those who remember what those even were) due to my out-of-mainstream political views at the time. I simply changed the "S" to a "Z" and have been using it ever since.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 25, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> My name is Tim, but I've used "Mizcreant" on a variety of forums for years (since the mid 90's). The name "MiScreant" was given to me on an old politics bulletin board (for those who remember what those even were) due to my out-of-mainstream political views at the time. I simply changed the "S" to a "Z" and have been using it ever since.


Hmmm...it seems from your posts that you have hopefully moved on from your moniker. Or do you still identify with it? BTW, I remember BB's! [emoji2]


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Nov 25, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Hmmm...it seems from your posts that you have hopefully moved on from your moniker. Or do you still identify with it? BTW, I remember BB's! [emoji2]


Meh. Most of the political forums I belong to are left-leaning. I'm very much a conservative. I like the left-leaning sites because it gets tiresome having everyone agree with me all the time. I love a good debate! Lol


----------



## Bee62 (Nov 25, 2018)

My nickname is easy explained: 
Bee is the short ( cozy ) version of my Name: Sabine. And I was born in 1962. 
So it is Bee62


----------



## surfergirl (Nov 25, 2018)

I love to surf. might need to change the girl part it to surferolelady now


----------



## daniellenc (Nov 25, 2018)

Mines my name hehe.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm up to three turtles now, but I still don't have a tortoise, per se. And the pastel part has nothing to do with color preference.

One of our cats is a dilute tortoiseshell in color... also called a "pastel tortie."


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 25, 2018)

There was a similar post a few years ago. So I'll clarify again since people again think I fly a plane:
When I was a kid, I was "adopted" briefly by a motorcycle club I wont mention by name.
I got my name because of the crazy, loud Kawasaki I rode around. As well as the way I rode it.
I'm not sure it was a complimentary name. But it stuck.
I still use it. I'm still called it.
And I still ride Kawasakis..That are still entirely too loud and fast.
However, motorcycling is a whole different thing now than it was back in the 70s.
A lot of that charm is gone. If that's even a good word for it....


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 25, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> There was a similar post a few years ago. So I'll clarify again since people again think I fly a plane:
> When I was a kid, I was "adopted" briefly by a motorcycle club I wont mention by name.
> I got my name because of the crazy, loud Kawasaki I rode around. As well as the way I rode it.
> I'm not sure it was a complimentary name. But it stuck.
> ...


I had a little KZ 400 back in the early 80's. I thought it was cool...KZ were my initials before I got married. I told anybody who would listen that it was a customized bike for me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 26, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> I had a little KZ 400 back in the early 80's. I thought it was cool...KZ were my initials before I got married. I told anybody who would listen that it was a customized bike for me.


I've had dozens of K.Z. Kawasakis.
But the name came from riding an H2 model.
Now I'm a ZX guy.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 26, 2018)

Will is my name, as it is now. I'm a III, that is my father and grandfather have the same name. When I was very young it was Billy, then when I grew hair in strange places, I preferred Bill, but that got confusing way back in the day when there was a single landline telephone for the whole household, so Bill got extended to Little Bill so whoever answered the phone could sort out who the caller wanted, even though I grew a bit taller than my father, I was the 'little'.

I moved away and decided why not the birth certificate version - William? But then a high proportion of people said, "oh do you go by Bill" and the answer "yeah, I don't know what my name is - that's why I introduced myself by another name" got to be a bit too smart-A$$ for most. Not to mention all the polysyllabic challenged people who have a hard time with a two syllable name.

I started going with Will, it already answers that 'go by Bill' question, and the people challenged with a two syllable name are not confounded.

I later learned that Liam Neeson is a William, and he chose the trailing syllable of William, best yet, but I'll stick with Will.

Why my Avatar name, I don't otherwise have an identity want, beyond Will.

Not as exciting as BMWdude which could have been true for a few years.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 26, 2018)

My little grandkids started it for me ![emoji217]


----------



## drew54 (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm Drew the number 54 is arbitrary. I don't have a cool story to tell.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Nov 26, 2018)

My first name is Kitty (yes - it's my actual real name, not a nickname). And although I was born and raised in southern Arizona, I'm proud to be Irish [emoji256]

Tá áthas orm buaileadh libh!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 26, 2018)

My username has evolved a LOT over the years.

It started in kindergarten, when we had to set up our school computer accounts, and our username had to be the first three letters of our first name, and then our last name. Since my name is Macy, the first three letters were Mac. For some reason 5 year old me thought it was hilarious that my name sounded like “Mac and cheese”.

Some time during elementary, I got a substitute teacher that, for whatever reason, pronounced my name as “Macky” during roll call, and that nickname stuck. I was cool with it because I like mac&cheese, lol.

Fast forward a few years, and I’ve started playing online games. I usually used names like “MacyMacaroni”, “macandcheesygirl”, and so on.

When I was somewhere around the age of 12, I found a pretty stupid multiplayer game where you could play as a raptor(the dinosaur), but they came in all sorts of colors. I chose one that was black with rainbow spots, and changed my name to TechnoCheese to fit the colors. I’ve used this username for pretty much everything, and on non-reptile related accounts, my profile picture is a poorly drawn bowl of mac and cheese.

I guess it stuck, lol.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 26, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> My username has evolved a LOT over the years.
> 
> It started in kindergarten, when we had to set up our school computer accounts, and our username had to be the first three letters of our first name, and then our last name. Since my name is Macy, the first three letters were Mac. For some reason 5 year old me thought it was hilarious that my name sounded like “Mac and cheese”.
> 
> ...


Very intetesting


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 26, 2018)

drew54 said:


> I'm Drew the number 54 is arbitrary. I don't have a cool story to tell.


Well, you're going to have to come up with something better than that! There must be some reason you chose 54! [emoji38]


----------



## LaLaP (Nov 26, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> My username has evolved a LOT over the years.
> 
> It started in kindergarten, when we had to set up our school computer accounts, and our username had to be the first three letters of our first name, and then our last name. Since my name is Macy, the first three letters were Mac. For some reason 5 year old me thought it was hilarious that my name sounded like “Mac and cheese”.
> 
> ...


Macy, yours was the name I was most curious about and that story did not disappoint! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 27, 2018)

On another forum, my posting name is my initials spelled phonetically. As my first two initials are LC this makes the name Elsie. It is amazing how many people just assume that's my real name  

As I meet people from that forum pretty regularly at conferences and trade shows, I now answer to Elsie as well as my real name  

We do have some pretty strange face to face introductions. "Nice to meet you spuffmonkey. I'm elsie, this is witch and soulfish is over there talking to DosBox"... At least posting names are unique. When you find out real forenames you discover you have 3 Johns and two Sarahs and then it gets confusing


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 27, 2018)

I've met quite a few members face to face. With just one exception. They've looked just like I'd imagined.


----------



## CarolM (Nov 27, 2018)

Well mine is exceptionally Boring: Carol is short for Carolyn and is what everybody calls me. And M is the first letter of my surname.


----------



## RMTrescue (Nov 27, 2018)

Our name is just the short form of our rescues name RMTrescue is short for Rocky Mountain Tortoise Rescue


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 27, 2018)

@CarolM I think that's pretty common.
Or a first name with part of a birthdate.


----------



## CarolM (Nov 27, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> @CarolM I think that's pretty common.
> Or a first name with part of a birthdate.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## wellington (Nov 28, 2018)

The name of the street I lived on back when I joined. Didn't realize that so many would think I was a male because of it. 
The only funny part about that. I was a Tomboy as a kid with a very short pixie hair cut. Was mistaken for a boy a lot lol. 
Once I realized the crazy people on this forum were harmless, I added my name to my post signature to help clarify.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 28, 2018)

Well, I really thought you were a guy too. Don’t know why, maybe because of the name. But,I know better now!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 28, 2018)

I has assumed it was your last name


----------



## harris (Nov 30, 2018)

Up the Irons!!!


----------



## mark1 (Nov 30, 2018)

mark didn't work .


----------



## orv (Nov 30, 2018)

"Orv" is just short for "Orvil". My mother called me "horrible Orvil". I hope to have outgrown that moniker.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 30, 2018)

orv said:


> "Orv" is just short for "Orvil". My mother called me "horrible Orvil". I hope to have outgrown that moniker.


I will attest to you having outgrown that! I doubt it was ever deserved!


----------



## orv (Nov 30, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> I will attest to you having outgrown that! I doubt it was ever deserved!


 Thank you, Karen. I guess you had to be there.


----------



## Melis (Dec 5, 2018)

Alright, now I’m gonna have to start calling people out... lol
@Maro2Bear and @Moozillion you guys are up next. What’s the story?!


----------



## drew54 (Dec 5, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> My username has evolved a LOT over the years.
> 
> It started in kindergarten, when we had to set up our school computer accounts, and our username had to be the first three letters of our first name, and then our last name. Since my name is Macy, the first three letters were Mac. For some reason 5 year old me thought it was hilarious that my name sounded like “Mac and cheese”.
> 
> ...



I almost got expelled in 9th grade? Some rumors circulated and I'm staring down two old timers giving me the inquisition. Talking about how people were going to get hurt. I didnt know what they were referring to. The other student has been standing there feeding them as the information poured out this kid kept giving all this info about a gang. My gang that I had and downtime about it. Truth be told I'm not sure what the hell that kid told them, but they didn't mess with my crew again.


----------



## drew54 (Dec 6, 2018)

I need to stay of the forum after I take my sleep meds. Lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Dec 6, 2018)

Melis said:


> Alright, now I’m gonna have to start calling people out... lol
> @Maro2Bear and @Moozillion you guys are up next. What’s the story?!


Those were the two that came to my mind, as well. I'm curious about the stories behind those two!


----------



## Mo & Bolt (Dec 8, 2018)

My torts are " mo" and " bolt " as in mo farrow and in usain Bolt . The runners


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Dec 8, 2018)

@Melis I think @Moozillion is dealing with a family emergency, so those of us who are curious will have to wait for the story behind her username for at least a little while longer. Think good thoughts in her direction in the meantime.


----------



## Melis (Dec 8, 2018)

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Melis I think @Moozillion is dealing with a family emergency, so those of us who are curious will have to wait for the story behind her username for at least a little while longer. Think good thoughts in her direction in the meantime.


Oh no  hoping everything turns out okay


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 11, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I has assumed it was your last name


I did as well, @wellington .


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 11, 2018)

wellington said:


> The name of the street I lived on back when I joined. Didn't realize that so many would think I was a male because of it.
> The only funny part about that. I was a Tomboy as a kid with a very short pixie hair cut. Was mistaken for a boy a lot lol.
> Once I realized the crazy people on this forum were harmless, I added my name to my post signature to help clarify.


Somewhere early on I learned that your name is Barb, so I knew you are a woman.

As for Wellington, isn't there something called Wellington boots? Silly, but I thought it had something to do with that. Can't explain how our minds work sometimes. [emoji854]


----------



## wellington (Dec 11, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Somewhere early on I learned that your name is Barb, so I knew you are a woman.
> 
> As for Wellington, isn't there something called Wellington boots? Silly, but I thought it had something to do with that. Can't explain how our minds work sometimes. [emoji854]


Yep, there is Wellington boots and a bunch of other Wellington things too. Lol


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 11, 2018)

Melis said:


> Alright, now I’m gonna have to start calling people out... lol
> @Maro2Bear and @Moozillion you guys are up next. What’s the story?!



Hhmmmmm - it’s a secret!


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 11, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Somewhere early on I learned that your name is Barb, so I knew you are a woman.
> 
> As for Wellington, isn't there something called Wellington boots? Silly, but I thought it had something to do with that. Can't explain how our minds work sometimes. [emoji854]


Wellington invariably originates from Arthur Wellesley, 1st Duke of Wellington (1769-1852) who was a British respected soldier and politician - contemporary with Admiral Nelson - and whose most famous victories were against Napoleon's French armies.

The Wellington Boot is named after him and much else, including the city of Wellington in New Zealand.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 11, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> Wellington invariably originates from Arthur Wellesley, 1st Duke of Wellington (1769-1852) who was a British respected soldier and politician - contemporary with Admiral Nelson - and whose most famous victories were against Napoleon's French armies.
> 
> The Wellington Boot is named after him and much else, including the city of Wellington in New Zealand.


Wow! Thank you!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 11, 2018)

And then we also have Beef Wellington and, the famous Wellington Inn !


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 11, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Wow! Thank you!


He is kind of famous over here in the UK so, while I had to look up his exact dates, the rest is just absorbed through general knowledge/school


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 11, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> He is kind of famous over here in the UK so, while I had to look up his exact dates, the rest is just absorbed through general knowledge/school


I've been to Europe many years ago...we actually went to Waterloo. I should have remembered that name...I'm getting old, I think. [emoji57]


----------



## Melis (Dec 11, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhmmmmm - it’s a secret!


I’ve been waiting patiently for you to see this tag and that’s all we get?? That it’s a secret?? Lol


----------



## PatrickDannyandDanielle (Dec 12, 2018)

Melis said:


> I’m always curious of the meaning behind some of the forum members’ names. Some are obvious (Melis is simply short for Melissa), but others always make me wonder. So what’s the meaning behind your name!?



My Redfoot children are Danny and Danielle. They are named after a bartender and her helper at the Hitching Post in Watertown New York.I am Patrick hence PatrickDannyandDanielle. Around The hitching Post I am referred to as "the other Pat" with reference to another longtime bartender from The hitching Post - Pat, who in fact hired me to tend at the Hitch. I'll answer to "Pat" I will not answer to "hey". Growing up one of my seven sisters always call me "Pete". I never knew why. My first online experience was in a poetry chat room in 2000 at Hotmail. There I called myself "FirstTmer". My second day in that chat room I was informed I was no longer a first-timer and I in fact had to begin to participate in writing poetry. It was then I chose the name "OnceUponaTimer". Others began to call me "Once" others called me "OUT," and so , I wrote "I think that I might sail to Sea, and cast me out, for dead sailors, my siren and the sea. Not that you, are not deserving of me, but so are dead sailors, my siren and the sea".


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 12, 2018)

Melis said:


> I’ve been waiting patiently for you to see this tag and that’s all we get?? That it’s a secret?? Lol


You're right.  I was going to say something of the sort.


----------



## Clunk (Dec 16, 2018)

It's the sound my tort makes when he walks across my wooden floor. Clunk! Clunk! Clunk!


----------

